# Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes - **Pictures Added**



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I am talking to the owner of these goats, she has several does for sale. Do they look like Nigi/Pygmy mixes to you?

http://collegestation.craigslist.org/grd/991487462.html

They are kind of wild, so I am not willing to pay any large amount for them, but maybe she will want to trade for some chicks.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes*

Yep, they look part Nigerian to me. Lots of color there!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes*

I agree with Di, they look like mixes IMO. I like the tan one with the black on his back half :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes*

yes they look like mixes.

if you are thinking of getting any I would go with the new babies as they would be less skittish if you get them now (unless they are being raised by skittish moms).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes*

Yeah, they definately look like nigerian crosses to me. Looks like most of the dams are pygmies and the buck is a nigerian? They are cute!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes*

That's a darn good idea Stacey. The lady says they aren't pets and are all a bit spookish, but I imagine babies would be a bit easier to tame. Hope and Uno were wild as wild can be when I got them, and while my patience worked out in the end, I do remember how long it took! The babies are very pretty as well, the doe looks too much like Hope, I like color. :greengrin:

I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes*

They are cute....and nigi mixes, even the doe looks nigi.....lots of colors too.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes*

She hasn't e-mailed back today, but she might later. I'm feeling kind of down so I don't know if I will be getting any of them. Just depends on a number of factors I guess.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes*

Yes, I would say nigerian mixes. They are really cute!!!!  Babies should be easier to tame if you spend a lot of time if them. :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes*

Well she is holding two for sure for me right now. A doe and one of her kids. The doe is what horse people would call a buckskin, with a big lovely udder, and the doeling is the black with white spots in the picture on the ad. 
She had tons of goats, and some really nice ones, although they were all healthy and happy. I was tempted by the doe in the picture, but she looks too much like Hope and has a small udder. I am going back, probably on Tuesday, to take another look and possibly pick out a third doe, as it got dark really fast and I didn't get to look at all of them.
I am still feeling down about what happened to Luna, but I can't let it stop me from moving on.

And I just have to say . . . oh my god the kids were SO freaking cute. I can't wait for Hope to have hers and to bring home the little black doeling with her mom.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes - Bringing Home Two*

Awww, I'm so happy you decided to go for it! We absolutely must have piccies when you get them settle in, ok? :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes - Bringing Home Two*

I would never deprive you all of pictures. :hug: It may be a bit, as I think the babies are only a month old and she doesn't want to separate them yet of course, but on Tuesday when I go to take another look I will see about getting some pictures.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes - Bringing Home Two*

That is wonderful. I hope it all works out.

I am sure if the doe is a little skiddish you will have her eating out of your hand in no time.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes - Bringing Home Two*

You're right, I know we'll be best buddies in no time. Hope and Uno were super wild when I got them, but thankfully I have the time to sit out there and make friends.

I forgot to mention some stuff though. The buckskin doe has triplets on her, and they were the three largest out of the kids. The owner says she ALWAYS has big healthy kids with no problems what soever. The other two kids were bucklings, I sure wish they had been doelings. But the little black doeling was just gorgeous, big and robust, nice loud scream when I picked her up haha.

Still not sure if I will get a third, I will decide after I go back and look at them in the light.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes - Bringing Home Two*

That's great! They sound wonderful!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes - Bringing Home Two*

Woo-Hoo!!! :leap: Yes, we will need PLENTY of pics!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes - Bringing Home Two*

oh thats great to hear. :thumb:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Pymgy Goats? Or Nigerian Mixes - Bringing Home Two*

That is very exciting and I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Well here are the pictures. I ended up picking out a doe about the same size as my Hope, with a nice big udder.

Here she is:










I also picked one of her kids, a doeling. Not the best picture though!










And finally, I picked out the most beautiful little tri-colored doe! She is about a year old and I posted a thread in Kidding because I think she's pregnant. She also had the funniest sound! Hubby actually insisted we pick her instead of a tri-colored kid because of the way she sounded.










What do you think? They are a steal, and very cute.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh adorable!!! I much rather adult goats then kids

That kid looks like my Jitterbug!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very good choices! Congratulations :leap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!!! Congrats :stars:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Very pretty does!! I love the tri-colored,  too cute!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yes, I'm very excited. We're thinking about calling the mama Honey, and I told hubby he has to name the tri-color since he picked her. I'll get him addicted to these goats. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

SMART move! I like your thinking


----------

